#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  RB750G + PCC ou Roteador Load Balance Tplink R470t+

## rafaelcm

ola amigos minha duvida e o sguinte estou precisando fazer um balanceamento de dois links e estava afim de comprar um Roteador Load Balance Tplink R470t+ mas nao sei se e bom se ele faz um bom balanceamento o quanto aguenta etc, gostaria de saber qual e a diferença entre ele e uma RB750G com o PCC, se alguen ja testou o Roteador Load Balance Tplink R470t+ e se consigo segurar 100 clientes com ele etc.

----------


## WiFiBR

rafaelcm, nunca utilizei outro equipamento para loadbalance a não ser as routerboards.
atualmente utilizo uma rb450g, fazendo pcc com dois links. nunca tive problemas.
em relação a rb750g, acredito que não terá nenhum problema também.
minha dica é, utilize a routerboard fazendo o pcc.

:>

----------


## peritinaicos

bom amigo ja usei Roteador D-link que faz essa funçao e tbm ja usei TP-link, ambos funcionaram sendo o TP-link um pouco melhor, mais com a rb que no seu caso pode ser a rb750 que custa 5x menos que o roteador TP-link te garante maior estabilidade no roteamento fora que existe 1,0000000 funçoes que pode ser aplicada com a RB750... como firewall bem mais detalhado.

----------


## infinity

uso o tp link á dois anos,e sem dúvidas vc ñ terá problemas.

----------


## luizrfabri

Olha, eu usei um outro modelo de TP Link, no caso o TL-R488T e não fuui muito feliz com ele, travava direto, era só o trafego subir um pouco pra travar. Retirei e coloquei uma RB 450G com PCC e nunca mais tive problemas, a RB 750 tem menos processamente que a 450, mas creio q deva segurar tranquilo, depende muito do tamanho dos links e a quantidade de pacotes requisitados, pois qto maior a quantidade de pacotes, maior o processamento exigido.

----------


## WelintonR

Eu tenho a rb450g e utilizo fazendo um PCC com 3 links.. e nunca deu problema.. Pode ir na fé, que voce nao terá nenhum problema com isso.

----------


## rafaelcm

ola amigos muito obrigado pelas dicas vou fazer isso mesmo vou colocar uma rb750g. abraço a todos

----------


## brunocabrini

amigo recomendo você usar a 450g, ela tem muito mais memoria que a 750g e vai te atender melhor que a 750g

----------

